# The World’s Greatest Hobby on Tour cont. Pix



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

We " Howard Lytle & Myself" went to the Sacramento Conv. Center on Sunday to meet  Dwight Ennis.  &  Mike Reilley  at 2 pm in front of Jonathan's Electric & Steam Model Works booth. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif Here are a few pix's, but not the greatest because I forgot to set the camera for auto indoors. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sick.gif Oh well bummer.


Sorry I forgot guys name on the left From Tracy Ca. " Brain dead here"  Then its Me, ,Mike R.   Dwight E.  Jonathan's wife and Jonathan.










Another pix.  of us at Jonathan's booth.










Mike R. Dwight & Jonathan










 


So I found Mike Reilley. sitting here when I walked up kto the booth.       Notice ...no badge.. laf/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif










 


This is a Wood model from a member from SVC club










Big Boy coming in to a sidding on the SVC club layout.










Had a great time meet people I haven't seen in a long time and meeting some MLS.com people also. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif
Tried to post the pix's as Img but somethings not letting me do it  this time. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crying.gif  So just use the link instead./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/unsure.gif


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Tried to post the pix's as Img but somthing not letting me do it  this time.


I fixed your photos.


 


It was great to finally meet you Noel.  We've been trying to hook up for a couple of years now.  The guy from Tracy is Jon - a.k.a. farmerted on the forums.  He and I met a couple of years back when I bought a couple of AMS boxcars off of him.


I had a great day.  It's always fun to hang out with Mikey.  But since he forgot his badge, his punishment is to be banned from chat for two weeks. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I did forget my badge. But my name was on my hat. So, when I forgot who I was, I just had to look at the hat...versus the badge. No problem.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

It was great to finally meet you Noel. We've been trying to hook up for a couple of years now. The guy from Tracy is Jon - a.k.a. farmerted on the forums. He and I met a couple of years back when I bought a couple of AMS boxcars off of him



Sorry   * Jon " Farmerted" *  for being brain dead after getting home late. 


Tks for photo fix Dwight.


----------



## smandl (Jan 7, 2008)

Dwight 
good job on the pictures 
Glad that you were able to come up and run the 21 
Matt


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Me too Matt. Thanks for getting us in and for all your help. Thanks to your dad too, and to Paul for bringing his track.


----------



## farmerted (Jan 2, 2008)

It was great to see you all at the show, and no worries Noel...  Though a regular visitor here I'm not a frequent poster, so I didn't really expect folks to recognize me.  It was a real treat to see Dwight's NPC #21 up close...  unfortunately I arrived too late to see it under steam.


A lot of great stuff to see!  Had been hoping to see a K-27 on display, but still too new I guess.  Jonathan had a great selection of AMS/Accucraft cars on display and the Car Works ditcher you see next to Mike - very impressive.  Those new AMS log cars are even better looking in person than on the mfr website, and are *very* tempting!


-Jon (a.k.a. Farmer Ted)


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Here are a few more pix's for  the Train Show at the Conv. center. 
*
MTH Booth

"One  Smokey layout.. "O" gage and Large scale"








All Engs were smoking..........Looked like a San Fran. fog bank.. hahahaha/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif









Western Depot Booth








Jim Daily   (next to a SVC Club Lady "name ?" from Grass Valley,Ca).  at controls for Sacramento Valley Club. " He is the one that help me build my Metal Auto Swing bridge." 








 
L G B Booth.









Railking Booth..

Howard Lytle " One of our Get-together Group members that went with me." Saying ........Here it is Noel.









Bachmann Booth.









Didn't get the Booths name, but this guy rebuilds and weathers stuff you wouldn't believe.









Well..Here is Dwight's #21  at the Paul's Brinks " SVC club"  steam table.  
Didn't get the other fellows name..  But Paul will go out of his way to help you on Steam Eng's  Running and problems to be solved.







 
I miss Dwight's Eng's run .. Darn it.. got to to late...



One of many "Ho" layouts and booths.

Athern Booth








Ho Layout. "another one"


















"Ho" Circus layout.









More of it.









not "Z" oops     "N" gage Layout


















Another "Z"  oops  "N"    gage layout by Railroad Videos..










Riding floor train.. Neat.. but, Line was to long for me to ride.../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crying.gif









There was over 70 Pix's taken and this is kind of what when on Last week end.. 
Glad I got to meet old and new Friends that I've been talking to.
Boy this is a great program that Shad came up with.. Sure is easy to work with. 
Noel


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I got a call tonight from a friend of mine up in Groveland... turns out I and my loco were on TV on the KXTV 11 O'Clock News out of Sacramento.  Unfortunately, I couldn't find a video clip of it on KXTV's web site. 

I saw the camraman there filming the live steamers. In fact, he derailed Matt's caboose with his camera lens. On the next pass, he broke the cab roof mounts on Matt's K-28. Betcha they didn't use those clips.  The real drag of it was the cameraman didn't even say anything when he ran his lens into the same train twice. Jerk.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Dwight....*I sent a on line e-mail to K X T V ch .10  to see if we can get a clip RE-posted on the there web  video site.. i DID A LOT OF CRYING TO THEM./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif HEHEHEHE   and then go from there on other thing./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif Noel


----------



## pcentral (Jan 3, 2008)

Noel, 
Thanks for posting the pics from the show. Really hate that we missed it but I was nursing a cold that has now grown up! Glad you posted some around the show pics too! Saw some of my MLS friends as well as friends from when we used to travel the show circuit. BTW, the 2 layouts you posted as Z scale are actually N scale(tiny no matter what the letter is!). 

Steve


----------



## smandl (Jan 7, 2008)

Dwight 
The caboose is fine still have to figure out what I am going to do about the roof on my k-28 
The camraman did not even mention anything all he said was that my caboose was of the track. Once he hit my k-28 he packed up his camra and went to the sparkys did not say a word to me. I am with you dwight he was a jerk 
Let me now if you find the clip. That might prove the point that they are to close to the action. 
Matt


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm sure Cliff will fix it for you either way Matt.  I'm just glad I was running in the inside loop.  hehehe   /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Dwight.... You have mail. *


----------



## smandl (Jan 7, 2008)

Dwight 
Is there any way that you can send me that link 
Thanks 
Matt


----------

